# C & CC Motor Caravan Section AGM 28.5.2006



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Is anyone attending the AGM of the Motor Caravan Section of the Camping and Caravan Club on Sunday 28th May at Kelham Hall, Newark?

I am hoping to be there with daughter, son-in-law, two of the granchildren and one very large chocolate labrador Coco.

Just hope the weather is an improvement on what we have had for the past few days. I am a fair weather motorcaravanner these days in my old age!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Invicta
Hope you have a great time but I would advise wellies..... And a souwester and thermals, looks like summer deserted us and we slipped into November with the blink of an eye :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Let us all know how you get on, sounds like quite a gathering you have there. Maybe you would like to put it up as an informal get together and invite others to join you, that is if it isn't already a heavily organised event (which I guess it is).....

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you find jockandrita are going with their hymer four poster

stew


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*C&CC MCS AGM*

Hello - we will be there - had a weekend at home carrying out a few amendments on the 694 and can't wait to get out on the open road again! We have put on our logos which we had made up by Aussie Graphics at Newbury - so if you see us, please pop in and say Hello!

See you there
Sundial


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

lets see a pic then

stew


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*photo*

 Sorry, photo will have to wait till the weekend - we leave the m/h away from home. Will put one on next week! Sundial


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I am a bit concerned that I may not recognise any MHF members who attend the C & CC AGM. 

I can easily be recognised though, decrepit old lady on a disability scooter with a very large chocolate Labrador nearby!


----------

